# beefheart in sf area



## wonton (Mar 3, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find beefheart in the sf bay area? ive checked alot of stores, and all ive found is liver, and chicken heart. i guess rhomzilla would be my best guess to find out where


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

do you have a SUPERSTORE there? a sobeys?¿


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

well i looked in the safeway meat department, albertsons, raleys, 99 ranch fish/meat section (they had chicken heart, pork heart, but no beefheart) and a bunch of other places, but none of them had it. are you in the bay area?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

go to a meat specialist, a butcher

MAD


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had to get mine at a butcher too and even then I had to order it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were in sf?are you located at?


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

im in the berkeley area. i can go to sf though. i just need a place that always has it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

any asian market usually carrys it..here in s.f...


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

thanks. i found some beefheart at the foodbowl in berkeley but i had to special order it and its coming on thursay at somewhere around 1.89 a pound or something


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You should check ranch 99 in EL Cerito. Not that far from berkeley.

~Dj


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

i checked that out. they had chicken heart/gizzards and liver, pork heart and liver, and some other type of crap. no beefheart though


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pacific Oriental!!! They have it on sale at the momment here in South San Francisco. $0.98 lbs!! Or since your in SF, you can go to Chinatown, Clement St., or the meat markets in Irving also!!


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

ah sweet dude thanks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Pacific Oriental!!! They have it on sale at the momment here in South San Francisco. $0.98 lbs!! Or since your in SF, you can go to Chinatown, Clement St., or the meat markets in Irving also!!


 those rhom very helpful


----------

